# Westell modem/ linksys router problems



## jammer49 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello all you techies..

We just received a new Westell Modem because our old modem couldn't keep up with our dsl speed requirements..The problem I am having is getting the modem and our linksys wireless router to work together as a team..(Linksys router Wrt54g)..Can anybody help me?
Ps..Westell Modem Model F90-610015-06..And I am using a mac with OS10.39 operating system..This mac is wired directly to the router and our other computers are wireless (4)..THANKS


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Here are two things that might be of interest.First is a link to linksys discussing this subject and second is the Johnwill tip on this same subject.
Hope they help

http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...er/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3687&lid=7783237401B03

Johnwills tips on Connecting 2 broadband routers together..

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

Note: The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).
_


----------



## jammer49 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you Pedroguy..I am not sure I follow what you are telling me..You are connecting two routers and I am trying to connect a router with my modem..Do I consider the modem as the secondary router?..I am sorry if I sound dumb, but when it comes to computer stuff, I get easily frustrated probably because of all the bad experiences that have happened from talking to technicians on the phone and over the internet over the years..Anyway, thank you so much for your help, and I will try to get this set up...Jammer


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I believe the answer is,Yes,your modem appears to be modem router.

Here is another link that I believe goes along the same path as the above suggestions,but specific to your modem.
Hope it helps
http://www.dslreports.com/faq/6323


----------

